
Wall Street bonuses fell 9% in 2015 as profit slipped - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/wall-street-bonuses-fell-9-in-2015-as-profit-slipped-2016-03-07
======
ZoeZoeBee
It's nice to know so many souls can be sold for an average of $146,200 in 2015

